# Need a new CPU, Mobo & RAM for Gaming Rig, confused about graphics card/s



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

The title says it all. Apart from gaming, will do some encoding and editing too in this rig. Done away with researching, here's what I have in my mind:-

1. i7 2600k
2. Asus P8Z68V Deluxe (Rashi???)
3. GSkill RipjawsX 2x4gb DDR3 1600

Now here's my queries:-

A) Confused about the graphics card upgrade. I have seen my 6950's 1gb VRAM hitting the wall in games like Serious Sam 3 & Witcher 2 when AA is turned on. So it will be either a couple of 6950 2GB for CFX or 7970. I am getting an offer of 12.5k for one 6950 2GB. Adding a MSI TFIII will cost another 16.5k. Total = 29k. Whereas, the best price I have seen for 7970 is from PrimeABGB at 35.5k. So which one to go for?

B) In case, going the CFX route, whether my HX750 is up to the task to handle i7 and a couple of 6950s even when OCed? Extreme Power Supply Calculator is making me confused.

C) Any way to consider an AMD based config? I know I can save quite a bit going that route, but don't want to hold back my graphics card/s by any means. Further, future upgrades will be very fewer in this rig.

D) I will be ordering the RAM from Prime @ 3050 in this week. I hope the price is good. Any chance to get it at a better rate? And 8GB sufficient for at least a year, I guess?

E) Lastly, going to Kolkata in the first week of February (6-10). If anybody can help me get a good deal (will also purchase a SMPS apart from CPU+Mobo+1 Graphics card), I might defer my purchase till then (also it looks like dollar is cooling off). Else it will be online purchases mostly.


Thanks in advance.

Someone reply.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

Skud, if you couple a HD 6950 2 GB with your existing 1 GB version, it will work like a *2 HD 6950 1 GB is Crossfire*. In Crossfire, same data is getting copied in both the cards memory, only they work on different portions of the data. So that is not a solution. Remember, in CF or SLI, the effective memory is the memory of the card with lower size.

I think you should use your card for another couple of days and then sell it of to get a new HD 7970 or even a HD 7950 when launched.


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

Actually will sell my present card for sure.  Now the question is 6950 2GB CFX or 7970? (read first post)

Help on the other matters too. Any chance of getting a good deal from MD? I have another 20-25 days in hand.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 13, 2012)

@Skud, 7950 will be here by the _end of this month_...


----------



## d3p (Jan 13, 2012)

IMO ....

i7 2600k - 18k flipkart.

Asus P8Z68 Deluxe Gen3.0 17.2k [available in bangalore at this price]

Gskill RipjawX 4GB x 2 1600 CL9 - 3.1k

Sell 6950 & get 7970....


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

HD 6950 2GB Crossifre will cost you more around 33K which is very close to the price of HD 7970. Crossfire is only recommended over a single GPU solution when it offers real value for money and beats the single GPU, you are thinking of. Now HD 7970 is also around 25% faster than GTX 580, so I'm assuming that HD 6950 2 GB CF and HD 7970 offers almost same level of performance, the CF setting may be slightly faster. You're not getting any price advantage here as the price is almost same in both the cases.

Now with HD 7970, you'll get rid of the hassle of the setup, no need to change your current PSU, 3 GB of Vram and superb general computing power. So HD 7970 is my recommendation here.

For Processor, Motherboard and Ram, take a chance in Vedant computer. Their knowledge might be limited but they offer lesser price compared to M.D. M.D has a habit to ask for higher price always and you need to do lot of bargaining to reduce the price at your desired level.


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

I got this quote from MD some weeks back (thinking was different then):-

i7 2600K @ 17500
ASUS Z68-V-PRO (G3) @ 13900
MSI Z68A-GD80 B3 @ 13900
MSI 6950 2GB DDR5 TWIN FROZER III @ 16300

plus 4% VAT. Rates look pretty good then.

Another query: if I go for 7970, is there any need for Z68 mobo, I won't use SSD caching and if 7970 can transcode video better, what will be the use of QuickSync?

Can i7 3820 and X79 be considered as an alternative?


----------



## d3p (Jan 13, 2012)

This combo gonna cost you a bang *"Can i7 3820 and X79 be considered as an alternative? "*

The performance improvement between i7 2600k & 3820 is less but other hand the TDP of 3820 is 125w+[not sure of exact values] compared to i7 2600k with 95w.

Which is same as LGA1366.


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

3820 is supposed to cost less than 2600k, Asus P9X79 costs close to Asus P8Z68V Deluxe.

Damn, just forget I will need a new CPU cooler too!


----------



## d3p (Jan 13, 2012)

i think you have a CM N620. If you have a LGA 1366 socket of the same cooler then you can still use the same cooler in X79 LGA 2011 Mobo.

AFAIK i7 3820 costs 20k+, motherboards Asus P9X79 Pro Cost almost 21k at SMC


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

The base model of the mobo is 19k at SMC, 3820 is yet to be released AFAIK.


Can I do away with QuickSync and Z68 altogether, if I go for 7970? ASUS P8P67 DELUXE will be around 16k


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 13, 2012)

3820 is worth considering if its <20K

Power consump. is not bad for 3820..
Power Consumption


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

Skud, there is no real world performance difference between a i7 2600K and i7 3820 Sandybridge E processor, especially for the kind of applications you are going to use. The performance chart might make 3820 something superior...but in real life...I don't think so. Also the i7 3820 + X79 combo will cost you 10K + higher than a i7 2600K + Z68 combo.

regarding your query about Quicksync, Go with P67 chipset based premium motherboard. Really, HD 7970 based encoders will offer you better quality output when compared to Quicksync, time taken might be little higher, but again in real life even 2-3 min difference doesn't matter.

2ndly, fori7 2600K and any motherboard, check Vedant for sure. They always offer better deal in processor and motherboard, sometimes in Gfx card too. M.D. is good because they have a huge stock of products which are unavailable in other shops in Kolkata, not because they offer the cheapest price.


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Skud, there is no real world performance difference between a i7 2600K and i7 3820 Sandybridge E processor, especially for the kind of applications you are going to use. The performance chart might make 3820 something superior...but in real life...I don't think so. Also the i7 3820 + X79 combo will cost you 10K + higher than a i7 2600K + Z68 combo.
> 
> regarding your query about Quicksync, Go with P67 chipset based premium motherboard. Really, HD 7970 based encoders will offer you better quality output when compared to Quicksync, time taken might be little higher, but again in real life even 2-3 min difference doesn't matter.




Basically if the 7970 can do it all at comparable speed, what's the need of QS? I would rather save some bucks. I am not looking forward to thrash some benchmark scores. 

And should I go for ASUS? 



> 2ndly, fori7 2600K and any motherboard, check Vedant for sure. They always offer better deal in processor and motherboard, sometimes in Gfx card too. M.D. is good because they have a huge stock of products which are unavailable in other shops in Kolkata, not because they offer the cheapest price.



In my 2 tries, I am yet to locate that shop (of course, I was always hard pressed for time). There's no signboard in Vedant's name.


----------



## d3p (Jan 13, 2012)

May be its an offtopic, but i wanted to know what happened to your SSD hunt ???


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

SKUD, Vedant is in the opposide side of the Main road compared to M.D. Computers. Ask anyone about the HDFC bank ATM in Ganesh Chandra Avenue, it is a landmark. Vedant is situated at the lane starting from in front of the ATM.

Here is the numbers:
033-221-29832
033-225-37597


----------



## Tarun (Jan 13, 2012)

go with a i7 2700k and a 
ASUS Z68-V-PRO (G3) and as for the GPU go for a 7970 its the fastest single GPU on earth buddy u wont regret for it mark my words


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> May be its an offtopic, but i wanted to know what happened to your SSD hunt ???




Taking a gamble, will post soon. 



Tarun said:


> go with a i7 2700k and a
> ASUS Z68-V-PRO (G3) and as for the GPU go for a 7970 its the fastest single GPU on earth buddy u wont regret for it mark my words




Why should I pay for 100 MHz speed bump? I would rather do it myself.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 13, 2012)

that what i was dieing to hear on this forum  u rock


----------



## lordirecto (Jan 13, 2012)

Skud, the 7970, is it PCIe 3.0? Is the mobo that you are opting for has PCIe 3.0? Take a look at that if you have not so far.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 13, 2012)

^^PCIe 3.0 has negligible performance diff. as of now..

PCI Express 3.0 Has Zero Performance Incentive for Radeon HD 7970: Tests


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

Further, PCIe 3.0 means no i7 2600k.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Going for pci-e 3.0 would mean going the socket 2011 way. Wait for the release of i7 3820. It might come cheaper than 2600k. But overclocking is easy with 2600k as you don't have to touch the bclk.

Since you are going for a 17k board, x79 is not far off at 19k. Plus the platform has a different upgrade route and will have an interesting cpu lineup with its share of 22nm dieshrink. Give it a thought again imo.

For gpu, get the radeon 7970 instead of 6950 2gb cf eyes closed. GCN looks more promising than vliw.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 14, 2012)

skud, if you go to vedant or MD computers, plz let us inform the prices of HD 7970 (Sapphire,MSI,Asus), BTW if you go after 26th jan, you can also visit MD computers new Shop at E-mall


----------



## Skud (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, it will be between 6-10 Feb. See 1st post.


----------



## Skud (Jan 15, 2012)

Guys, developing cold feet over ASUS. Kindly suggest some good mobos within 15-20k:-

Shortlisted the following:-

1) Gigabyte P67/Z68 UD5
2) Gigabyte P67/Z68 UD7
3) MSI P67/Z68-GD80

Not bothered about PCie 3.0.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 15, 2012)

Ga-p67a-ud7


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2012)

You are hitting at the very top.  What's wrong with UD5? Just asking.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 16, 2012)

Skud - Nothings wrong with UD5.. but I'm sure it must be around ~15k and UD7 is around ~18k... for 3k more u might waana go all the way......

Also Ive got the UD7 and Its just tooooo good!!! B)


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2012)

The same one you recommended?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea... GA-P67A-UD7


----------



## Tenida (Jan 16, 2012)

MSI Z68A-GD80(B3) or (G3).It will suffice your needs.IMO


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 16, 2012)

Tenida - UD7 has 24 phase power.... B) GD80 - 13 phase..


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2012)

@Tenida: Not interested in PCie 3 if I get a 2600k and the GD80 comes with too much strings attached over the peripherals you can use once you start populating the slots. Don't want to pull my hair down the line.  I have shortlisted it as a last resort, if the other models are unavailable.

Also, don't need SSD caching and if I add HD7000, utility of Quick Sync will be highly doubtful. So, P67 is preferred over Z68 at this point.



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Tenida - UD7 has 24 phase power.... B) GD80 - 13 phase..




Correction... its 12 phase. The reviews I have seen are not so positive on GB boards of this generation. How's your personal experience of the UD7 board - stability & OC wise?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 16, 2012)

dude its 24 phase... what reviews did u see?? :O even UD5 is 20 phase.... 

personal experience was pretty good... was able to stabilize(P95 for 3hours) 2500k at 5.0GHz using Scythe Yasya.... Epicly good board for Ocing... it has led lights that show how much load is on cpu and ram... really helped me a lot... 

overall experience was really good for me... although i also havent seen very positive feedback from people about socket 1155 Gigabytes.... I wonder why is that??! :O
but considering what extreme gamer has been thru with his Asus... i wud take my chances with GB..


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> *dude its 24 phase... what reviews did u see??* :O even UD5 is 20 phase....



Was talking about the GD80. 




> personal experience was pretty good... was able to stabilize(P95 for 3hours) 2500k at 5.0GHz using Scythe Yasya.... Epicly good board for Ocing... it has led lights that show how much load is on cpu and ram... really helped me a lot...
> 
> overall experience was really good for me... although i also havent seen very positive feedback from people about socket 1155 Gigabytes.... I wonder why is that??! :O
> but considering what extreme gamer has been thru with his Asus... i wud take my chances with GB..




Me too, particularly after good experience with the current GB board.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 16, 2012)

@LionKing-UD7 costs 18.7k and P67A-GD80 costs 13K.So depending upon the price UD7 has more feature sets.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2012)

MSI Active Phase Control blowing


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 16, 2012)

Tenida - Yes but GD80 is highest end msi... and UD7 is highest end Gigabyte...!! and if msi cant compete with a good quality board then its basically msi's problem.. 

P.S. I hope you understand Im pulling ur leg... 

@Jaskanwar - It was stupid of msi to give such an option... it was stupider(or maybe be he was experimenting?) of the user to load cpu by 50% on 1 phase... 
lol it took the 2600K with it.... lmao!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 17, 2012)

@Skud: For motherboard under 20K, think about GA-P67/Z68A-UD7 (depending on your choice, as both are equally good). That Z68 one is NF200 based board which will give you specific advantage over other non-NF200 based G3 boards like MSI Z68A-GD80.

More info about this: *Link*


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Tenida - Yes but GD80 is highest end msi... and UD7 is highest end Gigabyte...!! and if msi cant compete with a good quality board then its basically msi's problem..
> 
> P.S. I hope you understand Im pulling ur leg...
> 
> ...



Only one link cannot prove that the whole series of boards from MSI  have the same problem. I have searched in the google about the problem related to APS in sandy bridge system, I couldn't find any  link other than yours.  
msi active phase switching problem - Google Search

*MSI P67A-GD80 overclocking potential*
MSI P67A-GD80 Socket 1155 Motherboard Reviews - OCIA.net
MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) Motherboard Review - Page 5 - Overclocking

*MSI Z68A-GD80 Overclocking potentian*
MSI Z68A-GD80 Revision G3 Review » Page 6 - Testing: Setup & Overclocking - Overclockers Club
MSI Z68A-GD80 Revision G3 Review » Page 9 - Testing: Sisoft Sandra 2011 - Overclockers Club
MSI Z68A-GD80 Revision G3 Review » Page 10 - Testing: ScienceMark, Cinebench, HD Tune - Overclockers Club
MSI Z68A-GD80 Revision G3 Review » Page 15 - Testing: Futuremark 3DMark 11 - Overclockers Club
MSI Z68A-GD80 (G3) - Bjorn3D.com

*Sub-Zero Overclocking result*
MSI Z68A-GD80 G3 Z68 Motherboard Review - Page 13
*i.imgur.com/FvzNR.png




> Active Phase Switching (APS) is MSI "marketspeak" for its Voltage Regulator Module (VRM) power switching capability. Dynamic Energy Saver is the GIGABYTE term for the same thing. *These VRM control schemes have nothing to do with how fast the processor runs. What they do is to make the power delivery to the processor much more efficient, which saves on the overall system power consumption, heat production and of course energy costs. Even if you could turn this feature off, you wouldn't want to*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2012)

Lionking, no. The gd80 blew by just enabling green feature!


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4 is being sold at 12K in the Bazaar section. Thought it might interest you.


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks ico. Checked it much earlier. Looking for at least a UD5, and in probability will get a UD7.

Suggest a wireless keyboard-mouse combo within 1.5k.

Shortlisted the following:-

Logitech MK260
Microsoft Wireless 800
Microsoft Wireless 2000


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 18, 2012)

^ Microsoft Wireless 2000 

Heard complaints about MK260 from some users, so I would suggest you to go in M$ way.


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

Just stay away from wireless mice altogether. Pain in the arse to replace batteries.

Wireless keyboards are okay.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Lionking, no. The gd80 blew by just enabling green feature!



Yes with the 2600K ES - I read.. I was not pointing it out, coz u know... I have my reasons..


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2012)

Wireless combo are not that bad. I'm using Logitech Mk250 for past 2years, purchased in Jan, 2010.About battery backup, keyboards gives about 2 years  and mouse 6-8months life depending upon the use.
P.S-I've not replaced the battery for keyboard yet 
Don't buy the Logitech Mk260 it doesn't have physical on/off switch button in both keyboard/mouse.Instead have a look on *Logitech MK320*


----------



## lordirecto (Jan 18, 2012)

Skud, I too have got GA P67 UD7 mobo. It is a great mobo.


----------



## Skud (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation. 

OK, so this is the story so far:-

CPU=i7 2600k
Mobo=Gigabyte GA P67 UD7

Can anyone confirm if I *do* get a SNB-E 3820 & Gigabyte X79-UD3 combo at similar price range, which one would be better?

For wireless combo, going for the Microsoft Wireless 2000 from Flipkart. Any other source from where I can get it cheaper?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2012)

^^ Is 3820 out yet?? It depends on which platform you plan to adopt and if it caters to your requirement. If you plan to go with a powerful multigpu setup, then the x79 platform is right for you. Its not like 1155 will be a serious bottleneck but x79 seems the right choice.

Between the two cpu's ,there's not much to differentiate apart from the fact that 2600k is easier to overclock. See this comparison:

*2600k vs 3820*

So nothing much to differ. 

I'd say if 3820 comes cheaper, then grab it. You'll have an interesting upgrade path for socket 2011 albeit an expensive one.


----------



## Skud (Jan 19, 2012)

Not really thinking about upgrading the CPU of this rig in near future. It will be whatever best is available up to a certain limit.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> Can anyone confirm if I *do* get a SNB-E 3820 & Gigabyte X79-UD3 combo at similar price range, which one would be better?




2600K + P67 UD7 combo is better.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 19, 2012)

Skud - for same price i7 3820 eyes closed..!!

Reasons - 

1. Performance slightly higher than SB.
2. Platform is better.

Intel Core i7-3930K And Core i7-3820: Sandy Bridge-E, Cheaper : Core i7-3930K And -3820 Get Reviewed


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not really thinking about upgrading the CPU of this rig in near future. It will be whatever best is available up to a certain limit.



Flip a coin and get whatever you see fit. Both are different platforms. If you want to stick with a hyperthreaded quadcore cpu then get the cheaper combo. If you want to add multicore cpu's more than 4 cores in future, x79 is the way to go.

Since you have a good budget, use it wisely and buy components after planning what you really want to do with them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 19, 2012)

@Skud- Go for logitech wireless combo. I have it and is working flawlessly.  It also has physical switch. I don't remember the model though. I bought it for 1100.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 19, 2012)

vickybat said:


> If you want to add multicore cpu's more than 4 cores in future, x79 is the way to go.



But AFAIK, LGA 2011 has no up-gradable option like LGA 1155(correct me if wrong)


----------



## d3p (Jan 19, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Skud - for same price i7 3820 eyes closed..!!
> 
> Reasons -
> 
> ...



First thing, if gaming is the only priority then its better to stay away from this platform, it never offer any thing better & i don't think *SKUD* wants a Workstation.

Secondly the way the components are priced, there are chances where the SB-E & X79 will cost a huge.The availability of 3820 also might be a big issue as of now. 

Thirdly....Just read it from the above link from tomshardware...



> *Page 2...*
> 
> if you need a quad-core chip, I don’t see any reason to buy a high-end platform (X79), quad-channel memory kit, and a locked processor when the Z68/Core i7-2600K combo is cheaper, still very capable, and equipped with Quick Sync support.



Fourth, Intel Processors were never backward compatible except [P4, PD, C2D, C2Q - LGA775 ]....See how X58 ends & wait for the same case with LGA2011. So its not futureproof or can't saw its better with few 0.5 more FPS. 
I feel no one should use the word futureproof itself. There's no correct justification of that word in this field.

IMO Compared to intel lineup, AMD Phenom II & recent FX series is far far better. Not only with performance, but also with pricing part too. Its not priced high as intel & one can easily Overclock them & squeeze out the max of those chips.

Fifth, after reading the entire article, i feel its made by bunch of dumba$$. 
Coz, no one in this whole world will ever compare a Stock i7 920 [X58-LGA1366] with Oced 4.6GHz SB-E & put them in bench results.

In other words, unleash the dragon power from 990x, 2600k & then compare them. That makes some sense.

Read the above article, its just another nasty piece.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 19, 2012)

@ Fifth - Ur opinion on article - 3820 is direct successor to 920. and it was an SB-E review... all new CPUs were benchmarked with OC also... so it makes perfect sense..!!


----------



## d3p (Jan 19, 2012)

Even if its an article on SB-E review, does it make any sense by comparing Phenom II in stock with SB-E. But have a look at all the other processor line up. they are clocked in stock....

If there is a newly launched processor in the market which is the successor of existing line up, then it doesn't mean reviews can go on comparing their stock capabilities & prove how niche the predecessors were. 

Anyway the Performance chart of 3820 proves everything else....Want to see how it performs in real world then forget market gimmicks & do an apple to apple comparision.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 19, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> Even if its an article on SB-E review, does it make any sense by comparing Phenom II in stock with SB-E. But have a look at all the other processor line up. they are clocked in stock....
> 
> If there is a newly launched processor in the market which is the successor of existing line up, then it doesn't mean reviews can go on comparing their stock capabilities & prove how niche the predecessors were.
> 
> Anyway the Performance chart of 3820 proves everything else....Want to see how it performs in real world then forget market gimmicks & do an apple to apple comparision.



I dont think u got my point... it was a SB-E review... so only SB-E were overclocked... and the overclocked CPU's are meant to be compared with their stock counter parts only.... comparing an OCed 3820 SB-E to stock 3930 is also not fair.... get it now?? 

and what do you mean by forget market gimmicks and do an apple to apple comparison?? Did TH/W not do that already?!


----------



## d3p (Jan 19, 2012)

The topic, which we are discussing right now, doesn't cater OP from any side.

Let me put an *"THE END"* to this discussion.

see this link "Anandtech 3820 vs 2600k Benchmark"

*^All in stock clocks^*. Check the productivity part & Gaming Benchs, answer me *IS IT WORTH THE INVESTMENT ??????*

See the performance difference & calculate the money involved in achieving that small performance gain. oh Sorry, i can't even say its a gain...

Now this is called *apple to apple* comparison.


----------



## d3p (Jan 19, 2012)

Dude, its not the point of argument. 

Its all about the performance with respect to the investment & purpose.

The purpose of OP is simple here, i.e Gaming & Video Encoding-Decoding & an i7 2600k performs far better than 3820....

*Off Topic:* I hope you are aware of the forum rules.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 19, 2012)

By price /performance ratio 2600k+sandybridge is better.


----------



## d3p (Jan 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Skud, there is no real world performance difference between a i7 2600K and i7 3820 Sandybridge E processor, especially for the kind of applications you are going to use. The performance chart might make 3820 something superior...but in real life...I don't think so. Also the i7 3820 + X79 combo will cost you 10K + higher than a i7 2600K + Z68 combo.
> 
> regarding your query about Quicksync, Go with P67 chipset based premium motherboard. Really, HD 7970 based encoders will offer you better quality output when compared to Quicksync, time taken might be little higher, but again in real life even 2-3 min difference doesn't matter.



This quoted message was posted by *CILUS*. I hope someone has really read this message before stretching this thread till now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2012)

guys each has its own benefits!

3820 - helpful if you need higher memory bandwidth, or need those large number of pcie lanes or need pcie 3.0, upgrade to ivy bridge E

2600k - lower TDP, quick sync, upgrade to ivy bridge

platform cost - 
2600k - 18.9k + UD7 - 17-18k
3820 - 15-16k + P9X79 - 19k


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread Locked. Skud is smart enough to buy himself.

Post to help someone out. Not to prove a point. This is for everyone.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 19, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Ok you're too stupid to argue. Bye Bye!



Lionking, from now on stop using abusive language to other members. Everybody may have their own opinion n not agreeing with your point doesn`t make anyone stupid. Consider it as a warning for forum rule violation.


----------

